# Colibri Cutters



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Was surfing and found these. I like the looks of both, anybody have them? Opinions please. Did some searching found alot about Colibri lighters but not cutters.
Colibri Grip CI Cutter - Cigars International










Also looking at a Havana Retract Punch

Rubberized Havana Retract Punch | Famous Smoke Shop










Yes I like yellow and black LOL


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I hate to sound negative Jeff, but Colibri stuff is hit or miss IMO... But for $20... Might not be a bad investment. Who knows? If you really like it, that's what counts.

It looks cool FWIW. :nod:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not a fan of that style of guillotine. Those and the Xikars are just not as good as a standard double guillotine. 

But, at $20, who cares, order it!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Colibri doesn't inspire confidence. I say add another $15 and get a tried-n-true cutter with a great warranty.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

roughrider said:


> Colibri doesn't inspire confidence. I say add another $15 and get a tried-n-true cutter with a great warranty.


DANGIT!!! All this time, I've been using the _*PALEO*_ cutter!!

I knew I was doing it wrong! I guess spelling does matter, after all.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

I got the man 'o war version grip cutter from CI on a recent jambalaya $15 shipped. It seems to work well, sharp and seems to cut clean, but it is a little difficult to use. It is hard to make a nice smooth action when cutting, but so far the caps have cut clean. I like it, but there is probably better out there for the money.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

I have that exact punch cutter (also yellow & black). I don't really like it. The cutting edge will spring back into the body with little pressure. So to use it you have to keep your thumb on the push button during cut. Then you have to tap the body against something to get it to retract and spit out the cut. May just be the one I have though.

Just now noticed how old this thread is. But maybe someone will be interested in my opinion.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

raising threads from the dead. 

I was looking @ the Colibri. CI has a Man O War & Diesel edition. I really don't have $50 to drop a nice Xikar atm and my cheapo Double Guillotine hasn't been working to well, & lately I've noticed this cheap punch on my lighter isn't punching quite so well either. Not sure how I'd like these either. I do really like the double guillotine... so any suggestions?

reason for raising the thread is, I was just wondering if anyone who has one could elaborate on how they're working, if they're still working, and how they're holding up now that it's been a while. Thanks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Palio cutter is $35 on CI, can always go Cuban crafters perfect cut for $20. Colibri cutter is still hit or miss, if you want a $20 cutter can't go wrong with Cuban crafters.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I did buy the Yellow CI cutter. Really doesn't work any better then the $3 Craftsman Bench cutter I had before.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

These aren't the best cutters, I have 2 (both were free with box purchases last year). They dull quickly, have a tendency to stick and the blade edges are a bit thick. Not the greatest for clipping high-end sticks. They work grest on Beli's and Torpedos....but what doesn't?

I keep one in my golf bag and the other in my car.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Palio cutter is $35 on CI, can always go Cuban crafters perfect cut for $20. Colibri cutter is still hit or miss, if you want a $20 cutter can't go wrong with Cuban crafters.


I've seen Cuban Crafters mentioned before... think someone said cheap humidors had em once... either they're not listed as such or I just don't know what I'm looking for because I never found them anywhere...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cuban crafters has their own site, or you can score them on fleabay for a buck or two cheaper.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Never tried one myself. I was gifted a Drew Estate cutter by a good friend a few months back and its all I use now.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I have no experience with the Cuban Crafters so all I can do is pass along the good things I have heard about them. I will say that the design is pretty ingenious. As for a punch, I have a cheap 2 dollar keychain model that works wonderfully. It isn't retractable, it just snaps together but it stays sharp and punches a perfect hole. My only complaint is the diameter is a bit small but then again, I just punch multiple holes.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

That grip/Slyce cutter is awful.

Oddly the dual guillotine on the back of my Boss II lighter is pretty good. I'd rather have a Palío, but it definitely shocked me.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks everyone! I'll probably just go ahead w/ a Cuban Crafters then sometime soon. Or maybe even the Palio since that sounds like a good one as well. I do like the double guillotine and not sure I'd even like the Xikar X cutters so I'll play it safe and cheap for now. Glad I asked instead of wasting $20 on a cutter that's as good as the $4 one I have now that isn't working to well anymore, lOl.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Get the Palío.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

*HippoTec Quadra Punch
*
HippoTec Quadra Punch

*Xikar Ultra Slim*

Cigar Cutter : XIKAR Xi 107 Ultra Slim Cutter


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Palio
or
Xikar
or
Punch

Have yet to try anything that compares....


----------

